# calligraphy nibs



## Laurenr (Jan 27, 2011)

Are some caligraphy nibs transferable to fountain pens? If so, where can I find them? I would like to do a pen for a friend that does caligraphy.

Any ideas?

Lauren


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ponents___Fountain_Pen_Nib___fount_nibs?Args=

The fifth item down the list is a calligraphy nib that fits the smaller fountain pens that use the #5 nib: 

Anthony Turchetta has gold calligraphy nibs at http://www.thegoldennib.com

Do a good turn daily!
Don



Laurenr said:


> Are some caligraphy nibs transferable to fountain pens? If so, where can I find them? I would like to do a pen for a friend that does caligraphy.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Lauren


----------



## Laurenr (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, I've never noticed that before. And CSUSA is about 15 miles away!


----------

